
Ask HN: Best Excel Export Module for Nodejs? - dominhhai
Are there some excellent modules as PHPExcel for Nodejs?
======
mjhea0
Try -> [https://github.com/mgcrea/node-xlsx](https://github.com/mgcrea/node-
xlsx)

Or ->
[https://www.npmjs.com/browse/keyword/excel](https://www.npmjs.com/browse/keyword/excel)

